# We Are Back!!



## LuvaBun (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi everyone. Well, we got back Sunday night fromour trip to Toronto and Niagara Falls. We had a brilliant time - theweather was wonderful - but I have been so tired and trying to catch upwith the board, that this is the first chance I have had to write.

I have had a quick scan through the *15 pages* :shock:Ihave missed and so far, these are the commens I have to make:


Thanks for all the nice comments you made about me being away 
Welcome to all new members and welcome back to LittleMija2 and Octet23 
Ellie and Bramble, congrats on the beautiful babies 
Gypsy and Mambo, congrats on the new bunnies (another Flemish in the family ) 
Lyndsey and the Monkeys, pleased the neuters went well 
m.e. well done on reaching your target for Africa 
Raspberry, your daughters prom photos were stunning 
Tina, I love your chicks. I am not suprised that the guy gave youthe display. You are such a good person, and as we know, what goesaround comes around
No doubt there will be loads more I'vemissed out on :?. Perry and Pernod had a wonderful time with theirGrandma - totally spoiled rotten! They have settled right back in, andhave been binkying and doing bunny500's all over the place. Imissed them sooooo much - I phoned my mum every day, and put theirphotos up in the hotel room .

Jan


----------



## lucylocket (Apr 19, 2005)

hi jan 

lovely to hear your back safe and well 

weve missed you 

love to john and pernoid and perry 

varna xxxx


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 19, 2005)

They'reback!!

We sure did miss you, Jan!! WelcomeHome!





-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 19, 2005)

Yippee! 

Jan is home!



I'm so glad you are back! We missedyou!



RaspberrySwirl


----------



## m.e. (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome back, Jan!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome home!!! 

Isn't Niagara Falls just the best? We went there last summer and I wasblown away. Of course, none of my pictures came out (figures). Did youget to the butterfly conservatory? 

I lived in the Toronot area all last summer. Fun town, but I do notmiss that traffic or the nuts on the highway. My father in law beingone of those nuts.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Apr 19, 2005)

Niagara Falls is on our schedule for a familytrip this summer. I've been there and so have my parents but my brotheris begging to go. I wouldn't hurt my feelings if I wentback to Niagara Falls LOL!

One thing I did notice tho was the differences in how Canada and theUSA took in Niagara Falls. Canada made it a tourist attraction withtall buildings etc. Therefore when you are on the USA side and lookover, its not as breath taking. However, the USA makes it have a statepart feel. I don't remember exactly, but I don't recall many concessionstands or bathrooms. So when you look over from Canada its reallybreath taking! Plus you can see the 'best' of the falls fromCanada. 

hmmm....maybe I observe too much. :?


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 19, 2005)

No, you're right. I'm from the States (as if youall didn't know that by now ) and I've always heard that the viewfrom Canada is better. Wouldn't it be great to stay in one of thosehotel rooms with that view?

Also, there is this place, on the Canada side, that sells the BESTfudge! Ahhh....fond memories of that fudge. lol It's right in the mainbuilding right there with all the other shops.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, FINALLY!!!!! ... :X

The King and I have been grumpy-lumps every since we found out that you all were gone!!!!

We really missed you!!!!! Now that you're back the sun canstart shining again...


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcomehome Luva , glad you had a great time, (((((Huggs to everybun )))))


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 19, 2005)

MyJan is back. I really missed you Sweetie. I'm glad you had a greattime. Husga and Kisses to Perry and Pernod and you. Yea my Jan is back.I am so happy.

Tina


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 19, 2005)

I know, Tina, I know!!!!...


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 19, 2005)

Awwww! Thanks you guys - you sure know how to make a girl feel loved !

Stephanie, yes, the Falls were magnificent. We stood for ages and justwatched the water thunder over. We walked along to the Butterflyconservatory, but I have a HUGE fear of butterflies, and it would havebeen my worst nightmare to go in there :shock:. Did go into Birds ofthe Lost Kingdom, though, where exotic birds fly free, and ended upwith them all over me.

I so missed keeping in touch with everyone here - it's going to take anage to catch up with everything. However, while we were in Toronto, Idid come across a restaurant called Samara (Fergi's bun), Cali's deli(Carolyn's big girl), Uncle Buck's cafe and Gabby's bar, so I reckonyou were all there with me 

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 20, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> ...but I have a HUGE fear of butterflies, and itwould have been my worst nightmare to go in there :shock:




Trying Not To Laugh....

I CAN'T HELP IT!!!!





JAN?!Butterflies???


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 20, 2005)

Welcome back! Hope you had a wonderful trip!!

Jen


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 20, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> *LuvaBun wrote:*
> 
> 
> > ...but I have a HUGE fear of butterflies, and itwould have been my worst nightmare to go in there :shock:
> ...




Shame on you, Raspberry! ... Total shame! ... 

You leave my Jan alone. She brought us my precious Perry andPernod. I don't care if she's afraid of butterflies or not... * insert picture of Sherman doing the HUGE bunny bum here *


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 20, 2005)

:X:XHmpphh toRaspberry. I know, everyone tells me how beautifulbutterflies are and how harmless they are, but all i see is multicoloured, winged devils that are out to get me (and they know it, 'costhey head straight for me!).

Hugs to BunnyMommy . I wish I could see the picture of Sherman'sbunny butt . Perry and Pernod send you lots of bunny hugs and kisses- Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 20, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> ...they head straight for me!
> 
> Jan


Dearest Jan, 

If butterflies head straight for you it's because they areattracted toyour beauty.

My Mother, who was much too young, died unexpectedly in2001.She had a fondness for butterflies. I never cared muchaboutthem one way or another until after shedied.After she diedall of hergrandchildrencolored beautifulpaper butterflies. Wetied them to ribbons and attached each one to ahelium filledballoon. Each child got to hold on to their balloon after the gravesideservice and give it a hug, kiss, tell it a secret or send it with aprayer. Then the grandchildren released all the balloons at the sametime to send their butterflies and feelings to Grandma. 

Sebastian's Little Girl was only 4 years old then, but she stillremembers. To this day she loves the sight of the first butterfly inthe gardens in the spring. She especially gets joy from seeing abutterfly at the cemetery. She associates butterflies with littlewhispers from heaven and her Grandma still being near her. 

She still kisses balloons and sets them free with secrets and wishes too! 

Raspberry


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh, Raspberry! That made me cry..... *hugs* That has to be the most touching thing I've ever heard.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 20, 2005)

Raspberry, what a lovely sentiment that was andwhat a lovely thing to do. Still can't say that I could feelcomfortable around them though! Now, maybe if it were bats........- Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

Raspberry that was realy hard to read but what a wonderful rememberance.

Jan, may I ask what happened that you are so scared ofbutterflies? I'm a bug*a*phobic lol. So I was wondering what happened.If it's too personal just tell me Tina Hush.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Tina, not at all too personal. When I waslittle I stayed at my Grandma's house and she lived way out in thecountry. Being little, I was in bed early while everyone wasdownstairs. The bedroom window was open and lots of those really BIGhawkhead moths got in (they are very like butterflies) and they wereall around my head and in my hair, ears etc. I remeber screaming, butmy folks thought I was just 'playing up' and took ages to come up, bywhich time I was nearly crazy. Ever since then, anything that'flutters' has me spooked. I have been known to do some very crazythings when confonted by moths/butterflies - at work, I've askedcomplete strangers passing by to come in and get them out (not verysecurity conscious); stop my car whrerever I am and leave itin the middle of the road until the said creature gets out; walk 3miles back around a circular trail so I don't have to pass a butterflyfield ..................! 

Strangely, I love bees and wasps, and will pick them up in my hands tosave them (never been stung yeteither).- Jan


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 20, 2005)

I hate bugs for the most part, especially spiders(yeah I know they're not bugs but whatever). I'll walk on water to getaway from a spider! 

I can see how a phobia would develop after something like that though.


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 20, 2005)

How awful for you. Well it's no wonderthey freak you out. I just knew something bad happened. Like I said Iam crazy bad about bugs so I can understand totally. How awful for you.

I am so glad you are back. I have really missed you. How arePerry and Pernod doing? They are probably so glad the have their momback.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 20, 2005)

EEEEWWWW! No wonderyou are freaked out about them! :shock:I don't like mothseither. I wasn't trying to change your mind about them really, I wasjust sharing that story about butterflies because I think it's prettyneat.

I hate caterpillars. :?I'llpick up a locust, junebug, horn toad, some spiders or snakes but I'llcut half a plant off to get rid of a caterpillar! I didn't used to bethat way either. I was always the kid that chased all the rest of thekids with the creepycreatures.



Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow!! What a beautiful story, and whata great outlook and comforting feeling to have. Thanks forsharing that with us, Raspberry. 





-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (May 27, 2005)

:groupparty:Happy Belated 21st Birthday, DearHeart!! I hope you had fun. You're a very specialand dear woman. I'm lucky to know you. Hope thosebunnies smothered you with kisses and love.

:balloons:

Much Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2005)

Oh Carolyn, Thanks soooo much forthat. This week has been a bit rough and I really neededcheering up, and that did it, especially the '21st' bit - we 40somethings have to stick together . 

Perry and Pernod bought me a lovely rabbit garden ornament for mybirthday . They have been crazy today - both of them making a nest:shock:. Now the weather is getting better they are spending more timeoutside in the garden, especially in their sandpit. I hope to get somephotos posted up soon.

Thanks again for the birthday wishes - you are a true friend:hug: - Jan


----------



## Carolyn (May 27, 2005)

Well that was very nice of Pernod and Perry to remember your birthday! They're so loyal and love their mom so much.

Click on this link to retrieve your card, Dear Friend. 

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=PW23624693

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## babymommy (May 27, 2005)

Welcome Back!!!!:wave:

Babymommy


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 27, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> HiTina, not at all too personal. When I was little I stayed at myGrandma's house and she lived way out in the country. Being little, Iwas in bed early while everyone was downstairs. The bedroom window wasopen and lots of those really BIG hawkhead moths got in (they are verylike butterflies) and they were all around my head and in my hair, earsetc. I remeber screaming, but my folks thought I was just 'playing up'and took ages to come up, by which time I was nearly crazy. Ever sincethen, anything that 'flutters' has me spooked.




Welcome back, Jan!!!

Your moth story is funny because those things give me the creeps also.I have a great liking for butterflies (lepidoptery was and is a hobbyof mine), but moths are like twitchy furry mice...withwings....eeuuurgghh. They run into everything (unlike bats andbutterflies), and their big bodies are kind of creepy. There are somebeautiful ones, but I avoid handling them!

So see, you're not alone! 

Rose


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2005)

Rose, you're right, moths do tend to run intothings - usually me! I am sure they seek me out and divebomb meespecially. I love bats - they eat moths - Jan


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 29, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Rose, you're right, moths do tend to run into things -usually me! I am sure they seek me out and divebomb me especially. Ilove bats - they eat moths  -Jan




They've got it in for you....what can I say???

I like bats too.....although they do disrupt orchestra rehearsals.The poor thing swooped over the conductor's head for 5 min. before herealized it was there. I think all our heads swiveling around to watchits progress gave him a clue. It was a boring rehearsalanyway!

Rose


----------



## bluebird (May 29, 2005)

Welcome back im hoping to go to the falls thisyear.we were planning to go several years ago and our pony got hurt andi had to stay home to give her medication.bluebird


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 14, 2005)

:wave:Hi Jan I see your back yet againfrom your other holiday!. Good to see you posting again!!:hug:Hope you enjoyed Cyprus.

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2005)

Yay! Jan's back! :groupparty:

I was worried about you and all of our 'family members' in the UKduring the recent terrorist attacks. Hope you had fun, andI'm glad you're home safe and sound. Kisses to Pernod andPerry, please!

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks, Vickie, it's good to be back. I think it is going to take me some time to catch up with the Forum though lol!

Cyprus was wonderful - very hot - but the people are very friendly.Flew to Egypt for the day (!) and saw the pyramids, sphinx, rode acamel shock and saw Tutenkhamen's(sp) Treasures. Very tired today.

BTW, I love your new avatar - really lovely  -- Jan


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn. I was in Cyprus when the bombinghappened, and many people on holiday there had family affected backhome so it was very worrying, especially as the mobile phone networkwas overloaded and they couldn't get in touch. The Cypriot people wereso sympathetic and were hugging us and translating the television newsfor us.

Like I said, it's so good to be back on the board. I was thinking ofyou all at the Boathouse Party, and it sounds as though you all had awonderful time.

I have given Pernod and Perry loads of kisses (they were a littlesuprised when I got in at 5.30am and started giving them pets andcuddles) and they have been nudging me and doing Bunny 500 

Jan


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 14, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Thanks, Vickie, it's good to be back. I think it is going totake me some time to catch up with the Forum though lol!
> 
> Cyprus was wonderful - very hot - but the people are very friendly.Flew to Egypt for the day (!) and saw the pyramids, sphinx, rode acamel shock and saw Tutenkhamen's(sp) Treasures. Very tired today.
> 
> BTW, I love your new avatar - really lovely  -- Jan


Oh Jan you lucky thing.Egypt is something me and Ryan havealways wanted to do. Maybe when the children have grown up, it will besomething we will definitely look into.

I rode a camel in Tunisia when I was younger. They really are lovely, so friendly. Siobhan even fed him cactus.

I'm glad the Cypriots where so friendly to you. That must have been agreat help having them translate it. When you hadn't signed on thatday, I got worried but, then I searched your last post and realisedthat you had gone away.

Thanks for saying that about my avatar. It is a really blurred picturethat you can only really see when it is avatar size. I just wanted toshow off my ever expanding family .

Vickie


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jul 14, 2005)

Welcome Back!!! Raspberry, that was a Beautiful story.


----------



## Trina (Jul 14, 2005)

WEE! You're back!

:jumpforjoy:Katy, Emmy &amp; I


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah!! Jan IsBack!!



I am so glad you had a good time. I've alwayswanted to go to Egypt. Maybe one day. Do you have any pictures youcould share with us?

Give Pernod and Perry plenty of kisses for me, I missed you and them so much.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks all . I hope to have somepictures in the next few days - I only took a disposable with me, sohave to get the film developed. We spent the day in Cairo, and I haveto say it was a real culture shock - the poverty was staggering in thecity, and yet the people were amazing.

The pyramids and especially the Sphinx were awesome. To think how oldthey are and the history behind them just takes your breath away. Alsosaw Mummies in the museum - not in bandages, but actual skin, bone,hair and nails, really quite spooky.

Ihad a great time, but really would have loved to be at the Boathouse Party. Maybe next year ....

Jan


----------

